# HP OMEN Gaming Notebooks. Yeah, you should be scared.



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2014)

[youtube]BsSnsYVSk9s[/youtube]
Processor 4th generation Intel® Core™ i7-4710HQ Quad Core Processor(2.5GHz, turbo up to 3.5GHz) with 6MB Cache and Hyper Threading
OS Windows 8.1
Graphics options Internal Graphics: Intel® HD Graphics 4600 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M (N15P-GX) with 2048MB of dedicated video memory (256Mx16, GDDR5 x 8 PCs)4 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M (N15P-GX) with 4096MB of dedicated video memory (256Mx16, GDDR5 x 8 PCs)4
Memory 8GB 1600 MHz DDR3 memory standard, 
16GB Available
Storage options 128GB SATA SSD1 
256GB PCIe SSD1 
512GB PCIe SSD1
Audio BeatsAudio™, Dual Front Facing Speakers
Input/output 4 USB 3.0 Ports, One mini Display Port v1.2, HDMI v1.4b, Headphone output & Microphone input combo jack (stereo), AC Smart Pin adapter plug
Keyboard/touchpad Customizable RGB Backlit Keyboard with Key Strokes Designed Specifically for Gaming. Extra Wide Touchpad.
Screen 15.6" IPS FHD 1920x1080p. Capacitive Touch Screen5
Webcam HP TrueVision Full HD: Full HD camera - Fixed (no tilt) + activity LED, 1PC, USB 2.0, M-JPEG, 1920x1080 by 30 frames per second4
Microphone Dual array Digital Microphones w/ beam forming, echo cancellation, noise suppression, Support for Voice Recognition4
Weight 4.68 lbs
Dimensions Width: 382.9 mm
Depth: 247.5 mm
Height: 19.9 mm​Cooling


Spoiler



Super strong cooling made for gaming with dual fans.
*i.imgur.com/vZfYlW4.png


*i.imgur.com/E60ysbI.jpg​


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2014)

GTX 860M for 1500$  (ahem 900M series has been launched)

Indian pricing will reach 110-120k+ for the base model alone that is if they launch it here.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GTX 860M for 1500$  (ahem 900M series has been launched)
> 
> Indian pricing will reach 110-120k+ for the base model alone that is if they launch it here.



Prices are different in different countries.


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2014)

Son I am disappoint.

I have a laptop with a gpu equivalent to gtx 860m so looking forward to this is pointless.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2014)

I am so scared, I don't know what to say 

*i.imgur.com/1caeVAm.gif


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> Son I am disappoint.
> 
> I have a laptop with a gpu equivalent to gtx 860m so looking forward to this is pointless.





ithehappy said:


> I am so scared, I don't know what to say
> 
> *i.imgur.com/1caeVAm.gif



lolzz 
Do you have suggestions. I can *actually *provide feedback.


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2014)

Gollum said:


> lolzz
> Do you have suggestions. I can *actually *provide feedback.



Feedback?

HP SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!
Get your sht straight HP.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2014)

Gollum said:


> lolzz
> Do you have suggestions. I can *actually *provide feedback.



Replace the GPU with GTX 970M (6 GB), add a 1 TB HDD @ 7200 rpm, bump the processor to i7 4810MQ and then the base price (1500$) seems justified. Give driver support for windows 7 too. Don't preload single language Windows 8.1.

Actually instead of touchscreen, give normal screen. Should reduce the price to some extent.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 6, 2014)

Just another way to sell


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> Feedback?
> 
> HP SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!
> Get your sht straight HP.


references of teh su ck?


SaiyanGoku said:


> Replace the GPU with GTX 970M (6 GB), add a 1 TB HDD @ 7200 rpm, bump the processor to i7 4810MQ and then the base price (1500$) seems justified. Give driver support for windows 7 too. Don't preload single language Windows 8.1.
> 
> Actually instead of touchscreen, give normal screen. Should reduce the price to some extent.



I personally like the touchscreen but I do like the idea of windows 7 support and Free DOS version notebooks.


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Replace the GPU with GTX 970M (6 GB), add a 1 TB HDD @ 7200 rpm, bump the processor to i7 4810MQ and then the base price (1500$) seems justified. Give driver support for windows 7 too. Don't preload single language Windows 8.1.
> 
> Actually instead of touchscreen, give normal screen. Should reduce the price to some extent.



It's good to dream.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I personally like the touchscreen but I do like the idea of windows 7 support and Free DOS version notebooks.



What about the hardware config suggestion?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 6, 2014)

Nah my laptop is still holding strong against this one


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Nah my laptop is still holding strong against this one



You mean equal.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> You mean equal.



more or less


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> Feedback?
> 
> HP SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!
> Get your sht straight HP.


How about DDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL brother?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 6, 2014)

3spooky5me


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 6, 2014)

scared


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 6, 2014)

18 + dank laptop
*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTT4ZTfDMU97lqfgfYR3z4JdWJdhWvZpys40fmhFhp1wlDnsSqiSA


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 8, 2014)

Absolute whacker of a  package from HP. If priced competitively, could give the Dell Alienware series a run for its money (If priced competitively)

By the way, am I the only one confused by the weird sounding "Omen"? I mean why do companies increasingly try to implicate darker attributes to allure customers? Is it because us customers are invariably attracted to Evil/Darker attributes or is it because the Gaming rather technology industry is owned by Satan himself?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 8, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> Absolute whacker of a  package from HP. If priced competitively, could give the Dell Alienware series a run for its money (If priced competitively)
> 
> By the way, am I the only one confused by the weird sounding "Omen"? I mean why do companies increasingly try to implicate darker attributes to allure customers? Is it because us customers are invariably attracted to Evil/Darker attributes or is* it because the Gaming rather technology industry is owned by Satan himself*?



I think that's the answer to your question.
PROFIT----------------------->>>>>MORE PROFIT--------------------------->>>>MOST of the PROFIT------------------------------>>>>LUST-------------------------->>>>>>>...................................Infinite  GREED..........


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 9, 2014)

If there's one thing this laptop lacks , that would be a good , rather powerful gpu that could draw eyes!
Yes , next gen games are demanding enough to eat those gpus raw , at 1080p.
They are the backbone of any gaming machine.


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 17, 2014)

HP Omen is rather too strange sounding...Seems to late for a Halloween prank.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> I think that's the answer to your question.
> PROFIT----------------------->>>>>MORE PROFIT--------------------------->>>>MOST of the PROFIT------------------------------>>>>LUST-------------------------->>>>>>>...................................Infinite  GREED..........



They are basically destroying themselves. Like earlier I used to buy 4 to 5 games a year but now it has come down to 2 or 3 max. Plus the piracy has gone up like hell and now there is no way these guys can stop it.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> If there's one thing this laptop lacks , that would be a good , rather powerful gpu that could draw eyes!
> Yes , next gen games are demanding enough to eat those gpus raw , at 1080p.
> They are the backbone of any gaming machine.



All things come at a cost. But yes, I would also like to have a better GPU.



rhyansy said:


> HP Omen is rather too strange sounding...Seems to late for a Halloween prank.



Well I guess all the good names are taken. 
I personally like dragon, shark, alligator, tarantula, centipede, cockroach lol


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 17, 2014)

if its priced well around 60-70k itll be a killer laptop for the price


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 17, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> if its priced well around 60-70k itll be a killer laptop for the price



Cheapest laptop in India with GTX 860M is lenovo y50 which is around @75k. Given that other OEM's aren't offering any better VFM configs for the past 2-3 years, I hardly think it'll be lesser than 90k.


----------



## seamon (Nov 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Cheapest laptop in India with GTX 860M is lenovo y50 which is around @75k. Given that other OEM's aren't offering any better VFM configs for the past 2-3 years, I hardly think it'll be lesser than 90k.



lol 90k=US price. It'll easily cross 1.2 lakhs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> lol 90k=US price. It'll easily cross 1.2 lakhs.


That's what I said in the first comment *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...ou-should-scared-post2176191.html#post2176191


----------



## seamon (Nov 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's what I said in the first comment *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...ou-should-scared-post2176191.html#post2176191



Then stop contradicting yourself. xD


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Cheapest laptop in India with GTX 860M is lenovo y50 which is around @75k. Given that other OEM's aren't offering any better VFM configs for the past 2-3 years, I hardly think it'll be lesser than 90k.



thats true
HP should play it smart if they really have intentions of beating alienware and Lenovo at their own game(pun intended) and price it dirt cheap(not going to happen for sure though)


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 18, 2014)

Whats a gaming laptop , if it's not at least a lakh.  :cough:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Whats a gaming laptop , if it's not at least a lakh.  :cough:



Configs matter more than the price. Alienware 14 @113k has 750M  times 9000, while the discontinued Lenovo Y510p has 755M @65k and Lenovo Y50 has 860M @75k.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Configs matter more than the price. Alienware 14 @113k has 750M  times 9000, while the discontinued Lenovo Y510p has 755M @65k and Lenovo Y50 has 860M @75k.



It sounds like the cell phones, Samsung, Sony, LG is more expensive than the Xiaomi for the same hardware configuration.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 18, 2014)

^^i wouldnt use that comparison because in laptops both have excellent quality and support
xiaomi doesnt have proper ASS (yet)
sony and LG do alot of research and testing for their phones and usually dont have issues(except for sonys notorious self cracking issue)


----------



## $hadow (Nov 18, 2014)

This self cracking is very fascinating to me. I read on xda that a man shot a 2 min 4k movie came back and put the phone on his desk and a few mins after there was a on the back side of the phone


----------



## seamon (Nov 18, 2014)

So, can we all unanimously agree that we are all scared of HP Omen?


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> So, can we all unanimously agree that we are all scared of HP Omen?



yep lets hope the price is 66.6K(666=devils/satans number)


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 18, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> I think that's the answer to your question.
> PROFIT----------------------->>>>>MORE PROFIT--------------------------->>>>MOST of the PROFIT------------------------------>>>>LUST-------------------------->>>>>>>...................................Infinite  GREED..........



Hmm, so I guess Mr. Satan is one of the shareholders of HP  

All Hail Hell!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> Well I guess all the good names are taken.
> I personally like dragon, shark, alligator, tarantula, centipede, cockroach lol



Sheesh, they coul've contacted me atleast. I have already chosen a very good name for it - HP "Dracula"  

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> thats true
> HP should play it smart if they really have intentions of beating alienware and Lenovo at their own game(pun intended) and price it dirt cheap(not going to happen for sure though)



Dirt cheap unlikely. Most likely competitive pricing in the range of  90 - 95,000 should do good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2014)

Gollum said:


> It sounds like the cell phones, Samsung, Sony, LG is more expensive than the Xiaomi for the same hardware configuration.



Its a matter of VFM factor which depends from person to person. If somebody wants performance phone in low budget and may compromise on the ASS part, Xiaomi and Moto are good options, those who want performance in high budget and somewhat better ASS go for LG and Sony (Don't know why people still buy samdung phones with crapwiz UI  )

Same is for laptops, but those who can spend 70k+ shouldn't compromise on the hardware part just for "brand" value. You aren't going to upgrade the core components so why not get the better hardware at same or even lesser price?

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> yep lets hope the price is 66.6K(666=devils/satans number)



6.66k 
corrected


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 6.66k
> corrected



that would make it the king of all gadgets 
this is satans evil plan    
rule the world with a cheap gaming laptop priced at 6.66k

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie012 said:


> Dirt cheap unlikely. Most likely competitive pricing in the range of  90 - 95,000 should do good.



i know it wont happen but if it does ,itll be a steal


----------



## seamon (Nov 19, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> that would make it the king of all gadgets
> this is satans evil plan
> rule the world with a cheap gaming laptop priced at 6.66k
> 
> ...



A similar config is already available from MSI I think @~97k. That's much more better looking than HP sht.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> A similar config is already available from MSI I think @~97k. That's much more better looking than HP sht.



yeah i have a HP G6 good for the price but pathetic plastic body,keyboard and touchpad
even the more expensive HPs have the exact same parts apparently


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> A similar config is already available from MSI I think @~97k. That's much more better looking than HP sht.





kkn13 said:


> yeah i have a HP G6 good for the price but pathetic plastic body,keyboard and touchpad
> even the more expensive HPs have the exact same parts apparently



I agree with you two. 
I wont mind if all the consumer notebooks looked the same if the exterior was more durable. Especially the touchpad buttons that are so hard. Even my sony Vaio has the same crap hard touchpad.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 19, 2014)

So, are you going to provide any feedback based on this "useful" discussion??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 19, 2014)

I  waited and  longed for an AMD Kaveri APU based laptop,mainly from HP or ASUS  or LENOVO.
But human nature,mind,thoughts are always peculiar and unpredictable.

Ultimately , plunged in for DELL Inspiron 14 5447  Ultrabook/Laptop at Flipkart during the Diwali DELLSE offer. An awesome  Ultrabook/Laptop ,which has completely satisfied me. ALREADY THROWN AWAY MY ILLOGICAL AMD FANBOYISM,before this grand purchase.

HP laptops are great,but some of my colleagues who purchased them,are running  fully O.K.,without issues,except the body and built made up of plastic.

Though my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop falls under the "GAMING" category,yet it will be remained unused as I am not a "GAMER". I was interested and enthusiastic about the performance of Intel core-i5(4th gen. CPU),in a smaller compact 14" screen size sweet spot usage.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> So, are you going to provide any feedback based on this "useful" discussion??



Yes. I am yet to test this notebook.
Once I get it I may post a review. Can you suggest a game/benchmark software to do this. 
I am not much into PC gaming as you know so I have not kept myself up to date with performance hungry games and reliable benchmark software of the current gen.



kg11sgbg said:


> I  waited and  longed for an AMD Kaveri APU based laptop,mainly from HP or ASUS  or LENOVO.
> But human nature,mind,thoughts are always peculiar and unpredictable.
> 
> Ultimately , plunged in for DELL Inspiron 14 5447  Ultrabook/Laptop at Flipkart during the Diwali DELLSE offer. An awesome  Ultrabook/Laptop ,which has completely satisfied me. ALREADY THROWN AWAY MY ILLOGICAL AMD FANBOYISM,before this grand purchase.
> ...



DELL also has its place. 
I believe, the decision is based on how the current generation product performs in the market and other market research that is beyond me.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> DELL also has its place.
> I believe, the decision is based on how the current generation product performs in the market and other market research that is beyond me.


Thanks, [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] for a reassuring reply.
Actually I am not a researcher on this aspect,but browsing through  @TDF and other forums,blogs,articles,I took an optimal approach. Even a couple of years back,HP  was plagued by  battery issues,which  created  a  dent on its image. Though they have revived back from  that unfortunate event.At least DELL do have a presence of stability and well built ness in the Tech world.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I agree with you two.
> I wont mind if all the consumer notebooks looked the same if the exterior was more durable. Especially the touchpad buttons that are so hard. Even my sony Vaio has the same crap hard touchpad.



yeah i have a vaio CR as well,touchpad was nice but the buttons wore out very easily
on the whole it was a good lappie other than a few minor issues
ive had 2 issues with the HP,once with the power button and once with the touchpad 
had to pay 4k to extend warranty and come back a week later for repairs
still better than dell though,they asked me 15k for a manufacturing defect of my fresh out of warranty laptops display(Dell Inspiron 7520) im waiting for it to die completely instead of repairing it now

I hope laptop quality in India improves soon
my friend and i buy the same laptops after careful research except he usually gets it from his uncle in US ,i prefer getting it with warranty in India itself
his laptops are still flawless
im gonna buy from US without warranty next ,atleast the quality will be better
good thing is parts for dell are available cheap and easily comparatively


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2014)

Can you do something about the stupid split up/down arrow keys?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 19, 2014)

The DELL Inspiron 14 5447 which I own has a large touchpad,and is more or less feather touch in experience. The left and right click buttons are just separated by a thin hair like partition or wedge. Keyboard is of island type.
Overall a very good experience in touch pad and typing,and much better compared to that of HP.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 19, 2014)

One thing I will never get is this - Why do youngsters like to spend so much of "Baap's" money on useless things like pc games and laptops? I mean spending 40 -50,000 is ok. But 1 lakh?


----------



## seamon (Nov 19, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> One thing I will never get is this - Why do youngsters like to spend so much of "Baap's" money on useless things like pc games and laptops? I mean spending 40 -50,000 is ok. But 1 lakh?



Why did you say spending 40k-50k is okay? For some it's a big sum, for others, it is not. Youngsters spend what their parents can afford comfortably. 1 lakh may not be much for some families. 
Some will think that even 40k-50k is spending too much while some parents can comfortably spend 1-2 lakhs on them.

Also, some parents spend when their children achieve something while others spend just like that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> One thing I will never get is this - Why do youngsters like to spend so much of "Baap's" money on useless things like pc games and laptops? I mean spending 40 -50,000 is ok. But 1 lakh?



Jewellery and "precious" stones are much more useless than games and laptops, why the heck people spend billions on them? 

Its India where you can't even get a decent gaming laptop @60k while other parts of the world gets them. We are left with overpriced underpowered stuff which the companies claim to be "premium".


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 19, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Jewellery and "precious" stones are much more useless than games and laptops, why the heck people spend billions on them?
> 
> Its India where you can't even get a decent gaming laptop @60k while other parts of the world gets them. We are left with overpriced underpowered stuff which the companies claim to be "premium".



+1, for this.
In fact the DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Ultrabook/Laptop purchased @Rs.42,400/-  is from MY HARD EARNED MONEY.Yes Brothers, my earnings which I had earned,because I was not born with a golden spoon in my mouth.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> Why did you say spending 40k-50k is okay? For some it's a big sum, for others, it is not. Youngsters spend what their parents can afford comfortably. 1 lakh may not be much for some families.
> Some will think that even 40k-50k is spending too much while some parents can comfortably spend 1-2 lakhs on them.
> 
> Also, some parents spend when their children achieve something while others spend just like that.




First - This is not for  those parents who can but mainly those who can't. Other point being - Majority of these products are manufactured outside India so the revenue is also going outside India. 

Not that it's a crime though. Just giving my opinion.


----------



## seamon (Nov 19, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> First - This is not for  those parents who can but mainly those who can't. Other point being -* Majority of these products are manufactured outside India so the revenue is also going outside India. *
> 
> Not that it's a crime though. Just giving my opinion.



It's the education system's fault. Indian students are trained to crack exams, gain marks and get a job but not to innovate, take risks and invent.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 19, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Jewellery and "precious" stones are much more useless than games and laptops, why the heck people spend billions on them?
> 
> Its India where you can't even get a decent gaming laptop @60k while other parts of the world gets them. We are left with overpriced underpowered stuff which the companies claim to be "premium".



Majority of these jewellery companies - PC Jewellers, PC CHndra, S Chandra are of Indian origin  and the revenue remains with India. 

Regarding your second point, totally agree. Totally overpriced and exploitation of Indian customers. There should be awareness regarding this.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> It's the education system's fault. Indian students are trained to crack exams, gain marks and get a job but not to innovate, take risks and invent.



Yup, but not only the education system, it's the total system.


----------



## seamon (Nov 19, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> Yup, but not only the education system, it's the total system.



It's actually the people who hate change and are not capable of taking risks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> Majority of these jewellery companies - PC Jewellers, PC CHndra, S Chandra are of Indian origin  and the revenue remains with India.
> 
> Regarding your second point, totally agree. Totally overpriced and exploitation of Indian customers. There should be awareness regarding this.



Sorry for getting offtopic,

Its not about the revenue being within the country. Its about showing off the bling.

"oh, thats a shiny piece of metal/stone. I must have it at any cost. It'll be mine forever. blah blah blah"

Why not spend on something useful like food and education instead of that?

100k Laptops are actually useful compared to 1000k of jewellery.
An average laptop which costs 60k in India costs the OEM around 35-40k to make, add 5k for shipping and customs. Rest is the profit middle men make, i.e. wholesaler, distributor, local shops and transportation costs.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> It's actually the people who hate change and are not capable of taking risks.



There are. Unfortunately the "System" doesn't welcome/support such people.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Sorry for getting offtopic,
> 
> Its not about the revenue being within the country. Its about showing off the bling.
> 
> ...



^You just wrote my mind! Totally agree.



> 100k Laptops are actually useful compared to 1000k of jewellery.



Depends on the kind of usage. Being a gamer myself, I'd say gaming laptops are not  useful for other purposes. What's really required is an allrounder - Aka Gaming/Designing/Business laptop all rolled into one. Yet to see one. HP Omen, Dell Alienware etc are primarily gaming laptops and not all rounders I think?


----------



## seamon (Nov 20, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> Depends on the kind of usage. Being a gamer myself, I'd say gaming laptops are not  useful for other purposes. What's really required is an allrounder - Aka Gaming/Designing/Business laptop all rolled into one. Yet to see one. HP Omen, Dell Alienware etc are primarily gaming laptops and not all rounders I think?



Why can't the be used for other purposes?
Does being a gaming laptop make it lose other functionality like the refusing to run Word, Autocad etc?


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 20, 2014)

Even I have bought the ASUS G551JK "GAMING" laptop not just for gaming as I would be using it for hosting VMs for testing the various scenarios which is part of my Job as I am a System Admin. In such cases that quad-core i7 processor really helps. 

In addition to that the full HD IPS display is for watching movies as I watch a LOT of them.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Why can't the be used for other purposes?
> Does being a gaming laptop make it lose other functionality like the refusing to run Word, Autocad etc?



^I'll draw a blank to that one. Frankly I'm not quite sure.  I used to work with a designing firm 4 years back(despite not being a designer myself, my dute was to scrutinize and supervise their work ) and most of the time we'd need to work overtime. The AMD Pc's would hang a lot (Though they might be good for gaming). The Intel were better but costlier and even then, they'd hang.  Quite honestly I found Macbook's the best to work with (though our company couldn't afford them).

- - - Updated - - -



Night-Rider said:


> Even I have bought the ASUS G551JK "GAMING" laptop not just for gaming as I would be using it for hosting VMs for testing the various scenarios which is part of my Job as I am a System Admin. In such cases that quad-core i7 processor really helps.
> 
> In addition to that the full HD IPS display is for watching movies as I watch a LOT of them.



^Hmm, could be.

- - - Updated - - -



Night-Rider said:


> Even I have bought the ASUS G551JK "GAMING" laptop not just for gaming as I would be using it for hosting VMs for testing the various scenarios which is part of my Job as I am a System Admin. In such cases that quad-core i7 processor really helps.
> 
> In addition to that the full HD IPS display is for watching movies as I watch a LOT of them.



^Hmm, could be.

- - - Updated - - -



Night-Rider said:


> Even I have bought the ASUS G551JK "GAMING" laptop not just for gaming as I would be using it for hosting VMs for testing the various scenarios which is part of my Job as I am a System Admin. In such cases that quad-core i7 processor really helps.
> 
> In addition to that the full HD IPS display is for watching movies as I watch a LOT of them.



^Hmm, could be.


----------



## seamon (Nov 20, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> ^I'll draw a blank to that one. Frankly I'm not quite sure.  I used to work with a designing firm 4 years back(despite not being a designer myself, my dute was to scrutinize and supervise their work ) and most of the time we'd need to work overtime. The AMD Pc's would hang a lot (Though they might be good for gaming). The Intel were better but costlier and even then, they'd hang.  Quite honestly I found Macbook's the best to work with (though our company couldn't afford them).



Laptops with AMD CPUs are trash and are not gaming laptops. They are entry level budget laptops.

A gaming laptop with a SSD , powerful quad core proccy(core i7MQ) and a good GPU is the best portable machine period.
PS:They never hang. Never ever. You couldn't possibly do a thing which can make these machines hang.(Running Prime 95 does not count)


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Laptops with AMD CPUs are trash and are not gaming laptops. They are entry level budget laptops.
> 
> A gaming laptop with a SSD , powerful quad core proccy(core i7MQ) and a good GPU is the best portable machine period.
> PS:They never hang. Never ever. You couldn't possibly do a thing which can make these machines hang.(Running Prime 95 does not count)



Could be. I'm just citing from experience (that too 4 years back). Back then most manufacturers were using 2D Cad (Forget 3D) and most of their Pc's would hang even  while running 2 D  (would take hours just to make a simple layout.)  Hopefully systems have evolved much more since then.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> Laptops with AMD CPUs are trash and are not gaming laptops. They are entry level budget laptops.
> 
> A gaming laptop with a SSD , powerful quad core proccy(core i7MQ) and a good GPU is the best portable machine period.
> PS:They never hang. Never ever. .*You couldn't possibly do a thing which can make these machines hang*(Running Prime 95 does not count)



Things like Seismic processing, CFD, CAE,Computational chemistry and Physics, Satellite imaging, Weather modeling require 2 Dedicated GPUs (one for display usually a quadro/firepro or a super high end Geforce/Radeon series and another for computational rendering (nvidia tesla)..
Some high end workstations require atleast 4-6 displays
So no, there's plenty of workstation stuff that is impossible with that


----------



## seamon (Nov 21, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Things like Seismic processing, CFD, CAE,Computational chemistry and Physics, Satellite imaging, Weather modeling require 2 Dedicated GPUs (one for display usually a quadro/firepro or a super high end Geforce/Radeon series and another for computational rendering (nvidia tesla)..
> Some high end workstations require atleast 4-6 displays
> So no, there's plenty of workstation stuff that is impossible with that



Say hi to Eurocom Panther 5 featuring a core i7 4960X desktop CPU or any compatible Xeon processor. It has 2x Nvidia Quadro K5100M in Maximus. It supports upto 3 external monitors so 4 total. Also 32GB RAM+3 HDD slots.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 21, 2014)

Keyboard is CR@p (after looking at photos and video)


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Things like Seismic processing, CFD, CAE,Computational chemistry and Physics, Satellite imaging, Weather modeling require 2 Dedicated GPUs (one for display usually a quadro/firepro or a super high end Geforce/Radeon series and another for computational rendering (nvidia tesla)..
> Some high end workstations require atleast 4-6 displays
> So no, there's plenty of workstation stuff that is impossible with that




Whew. Thanks for the info.That was the point I was trying to make but couldn't.  Are you a Designer btw?

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Say hi to Eurocom Panther 5 featuring a core i7 4960X desktop CPU or any compatible Xeon processor. It has 2x Nvidia Quadro K5100M in Maximus. It supports upto 3 external monitors so 4 total. Also 32GB RAM+3 HDD slots.



^Think that's pretty much it. Equivalent to most high - capacity workstations. Though the weight could've been lighter and battery life longer.(Also priced lesser)


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

Gaming laptops are meant to be plugged in all the time. You can never expect great battery life.


----------

